# For everyone who lives at home



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

http://blogs.consumerreports.org/money/200...book-costs.htmlYou are not alone this year.My dad kicked me out at age 18 but he let me back in at age 20 when the problems started to get severe.Living at home while attending College isn't that bad; but I would prefer to have a single dorm room or apartment. If only I could convince my parents to pay for it; that is never going to happen.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm 25 and still live at home. Yes I'd like to have my own house but I dont' mind living with my parents. I can't work because of IBS and a few other health problems. I'm on disability and I can't afford to live on my own. I like living at home, free house, free food, free use of a car







I have great parents though, I know no teveryone is as lucky. I do dream about having my own place but we'll have to see how things go as its expensive. Right now i'm ok with staying at home and saving up my money. Pretty much all my friends lived with their parents while going to university. Its kind of hard to be able to pay tuition and rent. You end up working so much to get money to pay for everything that there is no time for school. So all my friends just lived at home to save money and concentrate on school.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

My dad said goodbye(kicked me out) when I was eighteen and then I came back home at the age of twenty(Because I lost 35 lbs in a semester which was causing me to become mentally unstable).I have been in Undergraduate study for four years.After this semester I will have spent two years living on campus(in the dorms/apartments) and two years living at home.My father has made it very clear than once my ibs clears up or once I graduate I will no longer be living at home(Which I agree- Is a good choice).I am also going on study abroad soon- I have absolutely no idea how everything is going to turn out but I can only be positive; I don't want to think of it as a nightmare instead of a vacation.My parents are relatively wealthy so almost everyone in the area moved out once they finished high school; and I wish I could move out right now but if the IBS flairs up(Which it did this summer) I would just come running back home.


----------



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

I moved out at 20. I'm 22 and living with my mother again. The reason being that I moved an hour away for school, which didn't work out. I dropped out of school and now have a great job but where I work there is NO affordable housing. NO apartments. Do I don't have much of a choice. It's not so bad that. I pay less rent, and my mom cooks a lot for me. Plus our dogs are together which makes them a lot happier.


----------

